# Central Australia, Oct/Jan



## jordo (Mar 21, 2012)

*Central Australia - Pt 1*

During the spring/summer I have been up in Alice a few times for my field research, which I will talk about later. Having this great opportunity to spend a decent chunk of time in one of outback Australias best herping locations, I went pretty hard and here are the finds:

So first up I'll get the feathered reptiles out of the way!
Black kites characterised in flight by the forked tail






Australia's iconic wedge-tailed eagle often observed with road kill as in this case





Spinifex pidgeon, these comical little birds will often dash into vegetationa and amongst spinifex rather than taking flight





Major Mitchell's





Western Bowerbird, this was the resident camp bird that would raid my fruit and leave sloppy presents all over the place, yet never have the decency to hang around for a decent photo





Black fronted Dotterels were often found near permanent water





Pied Butcher bird





On the lighter nights the nocturnal birds of prey were abundant on the roads including tawny frogmouths, spotted and owlet night jars, boobook owls and barn owls like this one





Australasian Grebe





Red-backed Kingfisher





Black faced Cuckoo Shrike





One of my favourites, the Rainbow bee-eater





These fairy martins were common around Uluru, collecting mud from puddles on the walking path which they use to build their nests





Pacific heron





Little button quail were also numerous on the roads at night





Ringneck parrot





Brown falcon that let me nice and close for photos 





White winged triller





This Yellow throated miner was part of a small very curious family begging for food





Dingoes were reasonably abundant both during the day and at night but often very wary of people





Central Australia is also home to some magnificent invertebrates:

And after saying that I'm pretty sure this "elephant beetle" species is introduced...





There are several species of colourful native cockroaches that I've often found associated with Triodia









Pie dish beetles are common inhabitants of leaf litter on which they feed





I've only known Tiger beetles from the margins of salt lakes where they burrow in the crust, so I was surprised to find one under a bin where I was staying. These ferocious predators are armed with massive mandibles, they're incredibly fast runners and will speed along until they run into an unfortunate prey item and clamp down.





I was also finding a few interesting grasshoppers on the roads at night.
Toad hoppers are huge fat grasshoppers that camouflage well in rocky habitat





Leopard grasshopper





Can't remember the name of this species but they were pretty funky looking with velvety fur





I tracked down this Gumleaf katydid by call. These katydids are a decent size and being predatory they have a nasty bite





I was lucky to stumble across this scenario at my field site, the parasitic wasp had already subdued the spider and was carting it away to be buried with an egg. The spider, while paralysed by the wasps sting, would then be eaten alive by the wasp larvae.





Unfortunately I wasn't around for any decent rain events so I missed out on some of the more seasonal burrowing frogs but I did get all the common species. 
Neobatrachus sudelli found in the dunes south of Alice





Litoria gilleni were numerous in the rocky gorges





Litoria rubella, they often enjoyed the acoustics offered by the toilet where I stayed





Opisthodon spenceri, another common species that seemed to pop up everywhere





Amphibolurus longirostris were common in more woodland type habitat, often along drainage lines





During my first trip there was always a fire or two somewhere, one night we went looking for any critters that might flush out





The result was several Amphibolurus gilberti fleeing from the flames





The obligatory Pogona vitticeps, a nice orange, heavily gravid female





Ctenophorus caudicinctus was the resident rock specialist dragon in the MacDonald Ranges





Tympanocryptis centralis found in sparsely vegetated rocky areas, demonstrate amazing camouflage





Diporiphora winnecki found on a sand dune





Ctenophorus nuchalis





Ctenophorus rufescens - this was one of my main targets on the second trip and a highlight. I think between two of us we saw 5 individuals in what seemed like about 4 hours, but they were extremely flighty and difficult to get close to.





Ctenophorus isolepis another sprinter among the lizards dashing between spinifex tussocks on the dunes





Varanus acanthurus





Varanus tristis, this individual lived in the roof where I stayed, he was often betrayed by the sound of claws on corrugated iron





Varanus eremius, an awesome goanna but terrible posers, this one dashed after only one shot





Varanus gilleni





Varanus gouldii





And of course Varanus giganteus, I'm still yet to see a huge one but even the smaller ones I've seen just have something awesome about them, very unique from other monitors









More to come soon.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 21, 2012)

WOw Those pics are amazing!!
thanks for sharing some awesome pics


----------



## thals (Mar 21, 2012)

Great shots Jordo. Must admit the wedge taileds are my favourites, never tire of seeing those guys especially when they're out hunting/scavenging


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 21, 2012)

amazing photos, this one is great. you found so many species of everything. no thorneys?


----------



## starr9 (Mar 21, 2012)

This made my day!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome pics of awesome animals, except the birds. I don't like birds.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome photos! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Roadhouse (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. I really enjoyed them. Great shots, you captured that Martin coming in to land nicely. Most of them would be worthy of publication.


----------



## jordo (Mar 21, 2012)

justdragons said:


> amazing photos, this one is great. you found so many species of everything. no thorneys?


I forgot the moloch! I'll add him in with the next lot.



GeckPhotographer said:


> Awesome pics of awesome animals, except the birds. I don't like birds.


There's not much else to do in Alice once you've seen all the herps


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2012)

> There's not much else to do in Alice once you've seen all the herps


pfft see all the herps again? Anything is better than birds.


----------



## dannydee (Mar 21, 2012)

This is the best thread I've seen in ages. You are extremely lucky to be able to study in such a location. Keep the threads coming, would love to hear about your work. I study ecology here in Scotland.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 22, 2012)

You did so well out there. Really damn impressive. The only thing that is worse to pose than Varanus eremius is Varanus brevicauda. Did you end up seeing them?


----------



## jordo (Mar 22, 2012)

I didn't get brevis in Alice but I've seen them before. I'd still say eremius are worst.
I decided to just make another thread for the second half...
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...udies-5373/central-australia-part-2-a-183175/

Oh and the moloch...


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice! It's good to see all the varanus you turned up!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for sharing jordo great photos some interesting critters for sure


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 22, 2012)

Love the goannas


----------

